# In case there is any other Marines in this forum



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Happy Birthday Brothers and sisters! I've got to work today but drink one (or 15) for me!


Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank ya Buddy, Semper Fi


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not a Marine ,but one of the best influences in my life was Semper Fi!


----------

